# New Set Up



## bnkr244 (Dec 29, 2011)

Well here is the new setup. Custom AR-15 with Pulsar Digisight N550 Digital Night-vision scope. Did quite a bit of reading before starting on the ar 15, think I put together a pretty good combination.Decided on a .204 instead of a .223. Have been hearing alot of good things about the .204. It is not a smith and wesson M&P 15, I just used a stripped smith lower receiver. Timney trigger, shilen 24" bull barrel and Vltor Upper receiver, with a vented float tube and Magpul stock. Came out very good. Have not even had the chance to shoot it yet but I will hopefully by the weekend. Cant wait untill October 1st


----------



## bnkr244 (Dec 29, 2011)

Better Picture, not sure what happened to the other one


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

that should do the trick. Show us some site in results when you get them.


----------



## bnkr244 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thats the plan, hope to have somthing to show everyone after the weekend!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice Iron ! I'm looking forward to the range results !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Sweet lookin weapon!


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

yep pretty sweet rig.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

That should git r done. I'm surprised they let you have ARs in NY


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes a nice looking rig there.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good looking weapon.


----------



## bnkr244 (Dec 29, 2011)

fr3db3ar said:


> That should git r done. I'm surprised they let you have ARs in NY


 Ya well I am a little surprised we can too, haha I figured I would get one before it is too late or too hard to get...


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Don't you read the media. Assault weapons are easier to get than ever.


----------



## bnkr244 (Dec 29, 2011)

fr3db3ar said:


> Don't you read the media. Assault weapons are easier to get than ever.


Yea, it's sad that the media twists everything and most people don't know enough to take it with a grain of salt.... Or read what's really going on.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sweet rig ! Love the stock setup. That .204 should be a real screamer.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thats a beautiful set-up, hope it groups well for you.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

NICE....I want one of these real bad....

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------

